# 

## Dewasto

Witam Wszystkich!
Proszę o poradę!
Jestem ciastkarzem który pracuje w serwisie samochodowym  :wink: a w dodadku buduje swój pierwszy dom.
oczywiscie nie uniknąłem błędów ale do tej pory jakoś sobie radziłem.
Mój WIELKI problem polega na cieknących kominach z klinkieru. Niestety nie użyto zaprawy która "nie pije" wody wiec po kazdych opadach mam
mokry komin i tynk wate ect .Zaznacze ze kominy są dobrze "obrobione blachą (dyletacje  sylikony itp). Podobno można  zaimpregnować kominy jakimś środkiem  ale jakim? 


Proszę o pomoc!!!!

----------


## M K

Nie rozumiem, kominy przeciekają (woda leci do środka komina) czy namakają podczas deszczu ? Możesz opisać to dokładniej ? Kominy są wymurowane z klinkieru tzw dziurawki, czy pełnego ?

----------


## Dewasto

Raczej namakają podczas deszczu,i tworza się wilgotne plamy na tynku poniżej.Klinkier  to ten dziurawy.

----------


## Browar

> Raczej namakają podczas deszczu,i tworza się wilgotne plamy na tynku poniżej.Klinkier  to ten dziurawy.


A na szczycie komina otwory cegieł klinkierowych sa czymś zakryte? czy ak sobie woda do nich leci?

Browar

----------


## Dewasto

LECI;-(

----------


## arturromarr

Ja mam komin z dziurawego klinkieru na zwykłej zaprawie  i suchutki jest.
Mam pełne spoiny i porządną czapę na górze.

----------


## pablitoo

> LECI;-(


No to kupa   :cool:   - a gdzie czapa komina ???

----------


## mario1976

Też mam niestety komin (końcówkę) z dzurawki   :Confused:  . Na chwilę obecną nic nie leci ale z tego co piszesz to brakuje u Ciebie porządznej czapy (a nawet mniej porządnej bo zasadniczo czapy chyba ogólnie "niet" na Twoim kominie) a na czapie mam obróbkę blacharską czyli blaszką dekarz mi to pieknie wykończył. I także polecam zrobienie takiej obróbki. Nie wydaje mi się aby Twój problem był związany z tym, że Ci zaprawa pomiędzy cegłami wodę chłonie. Mam jakąś zwykła zaprawę nie impregnowaną niczym.

----------


## pablitoo

Nie dość że cegły dziurawe to jeszcze brak czapy komina ... - jak ma woda nie wlatać i jak komin ma nie moknąć ?? 

 :ohmy:

----------


## Wojtek R

Rozwiązanie twoich problemów 

1. zrobić czapę komina

2. wyp..lić jakieś głupie obróbki dekarskie komina na silikon - wciąć bachę jak 
robiono to kiedyś 

3. zaimpregnować cały komin  SILICOAT fimry SOUDAL znajdziesz w castoramie 


http://www.soudal.pl/index.php?optio...=46&Itemid=141

i powinien być spokój


co i tak nie zmienia faktu , że przy następnym domu nawet przy kominach systemowych nie zastanowię się nad pełnym klinkierem  :smile:

----------


## __Marek

> Rozwiązanie twoich problemów 
> 
> 1. zrobić czapę komina
> [...]


Wcześniej, jeśli się da to zrobiłbym z 2-3 warstwy pełnym klinkierem i na to dopiero czapę. Ewentualnie "zdjąć" kilka warstw dziurawki i w to miejsce dać pełną.
Musisz zrobić to jeszcze przed tym sezonem zimowym, ponieważ zamarzająca woda zwiększa swoją objętość i rozsadza komin. Na tym forum już niektórzy prezentowali zdjęcia popękanych kominów z pytaniem "ale co się stało?"

----------


## Dewasto

Co to jest czapa?
opiszę swój komin. Wkład  z "jakiejś " obudowany klinkierem zwienczony półokrągłym"plackiem" (coś w rodzaju kopca kreta)zaprawy.  Wlot  jest otwarty.

----------


## Browar

> Co to jest czapa?
> opiszę swój komin. Wkład  z "jakiejś " obudowany klinkierem zwienczony półokrągłym"plackiem" (coś w rodzaju kopca kreta)zaprawy.  Wlot  jest otwarty.


Czyli jednak otwory w cegłach masz od góry "zaślepione zaprawą" ? Ale wszystkie?  Jeżeli tak to można by to jeszcze np. zaciągnąć "basenówką" np. mapei żeby wody nie chłonęło... a może masz nieszczelności przy obróbkach... ?

Bez wejścia na dach i dokładnego obejrzenia wszytkiego nie obejdzie się. Więc do roboty! 

ps. 

tylko nie spadnij   :Wink2:  

Browar

----------


## pablitoo

Zalanie betonem od góry cegieł to nie jest poprawnie wykonana i zabezpieczona czapa !
Wraz z upływem czasu taki beton popęka , skruszeje i woda będzie sie przezeń lała jak przez durszlak .

Jeżli już to czapa betonowa w formie płyty nałożona na wierzch komina i dodatkowo zabezpieczona obróbką z blachy . Na krawędziach kapinos przeciw podciekaniu wody .
Przez tak zabezpieczony wierzch komina ani woda ani wilgoć się nie przedostanie .

----------


## robo2206

Z twoich opisów wnioskuję , że nie masz komina z klinkieru tylko z cegły licowej typu terca, lode lub gozdnica . Oczywiście komin powinien być zbudowany z cegły pełnej , ale nie musi . Mogę się mylić , prawdopodobnie twój komin skierowany jest szerszą stroną w kierunku zachodnim ( największa ilość opadów od zachodu) i z tego powodu przy zastosowaniu cegieł licowych długotrwałe deszcze przelewają cegłę spływając w dół , powodując zacieki w pomieszczeniach użytkowych. Jeżeli chcesz się przekonać czy to wina cegły owiń streczem komin i pozostaw go na jakiś czas poddając działaniu deszczu. Oczywiście komin jest do uratowania wystarczy go hydrofobizować  ( impregnować) preparatami na bazie siloksanów , które można nakładać na wilgotne podłoża  O tej porze roku nie stosuje się impregnatów silikonowych ( jak w powyższym linku ) do ich użycia podłoże musi być idealnie suche ponieważ silikony tworzą powłokę nie przepuszczalną. Gdy przykryjesz wilgotną ścianę,  podczas wysychania (odparowywania) na spoinach, para wodna podejdzie pod silikon i go rozwarstwi dając wrażenie białego wykwitu.
Natomiast siloksany działają jednokierunkowo tzn. para wodna odparuje a deszcz sobie spłynie. Taki efekt „ kaczki”.  :Wink2:

----------


## monter2

mam podobny problem tez mi zacieka ale mam komin systemowy schaidel  oblozony plytka klinkierową(nie mogl byc cegla bo by wszedl w kosz dachu) i ma czpe do gory i czy to przesiakanie przez fugi jest przyczyną?

----------


## Krzychos

U mnie też jest to samo.

Mokry tynk oraz płyta G-K w pokoju przy kominie.
Ostatnio problem pojawił się, gdy w połowie października były ulewne deszcze przez dwa dni oraz bardzo silny wiatr. Wilgoć w środku pojawia się tylko przy takich warunkach pogodowych. Dodatkowo mokre ściany były tylko od tej strony gdzie wiał wiatr. 

Według mnie mocny wiatr "wbija" wodę z deszczu w fugę komina, która coraz bardziej nasiąka wodą, powodująć wolgotnienie fugi coraz niżej aż pod linię dachówki.
Po prostu fugi zostały niezbyt starannie wykonane lub użyto niewłaściwego materiału.
Zaznaczam, że w zeszłym roku dekarze wymienili opierzenie tego komina.

Również u mnie komin został wymurowany z cegły klinkierowej niepełnej, tylko dwie, trzy górne warstwy komina sa z cegły pełnej. 
Mimo to uważam, że zastosowanie niepełnych cegieł nie jest przyczyną mokrych ścian, gdyż cegła klinkierowa nie wsiąka tak bardzo żeby woda przeszła do środka komina. 
Również otwory tej niepełnej cegły nie pokrywają się ze sobą z góry na dół gdyż cegły są murowane na "zakładkę" i woda raczej nie przejdzie swobodnie w pionie.

Myslę, że trzeba cały komin czymś zaimpregnować, ewentalnie poprawić/zakleić jakąś odpowiednią zprawą tylko fugi. Rozważam też pomalowanie szarą farbą samych fug.

----------


## MarlenitaS

Wciskali mi klinkier dziurawkę ... zrobiłam z cegły pełnej,styropian,siatka,klej,dekortynk,i czapeczka z takiej samej blachy jak dach.Podobaja mi się bardzo!

----------


## M K

> Wciskali mi klinkier dziurawkę ... zrobiłam z cegły pełnej,styropian,siatka,klej,dekortynk,i czapeczka z takiej samej blachy jak dach.Podobaja mi się bardzo!


Dobry wybór  :big grin:  
Na komin tylko pełna cegła.

----------


## M K

> U mnie też jest to samo.
> 
> Mokry tynk oraz płyta G-K w pokoju przy kominie.
> Ostatnio problem pojawił się, gdy w połowie października były ulewne deszcze przez dwa dni oraz bardzo silny wiatr. Wilgoć w środku pojawia się tylko przy takich warunkach pogodowych. Dodatkowo mokre ściany były tylko od tej strony gdzie wiał wiatr. 
> 
> Według mnie mocny wiatr "wbija" wodę z deszczu w fugę komina, która coraz bardziej nasiąka wodą, powodująć wolgotnienie fugi coraz niżej aż pod linię dachówki.
> Po prostu fugi zostały niezbyt starannie wykonane lub użyto niewłaściwego materiału.
> Zaznaczam, że w zeszłym roku dekarze wymienili opierzenie tego komina.
> 
> ...


Żadne impregnaty, czary i inne zamawiania od uroków. Jeżeli jeszcze komin nie sypie się, ocieplić, pomalować lub położyć tynk albo zabezpieczyć blachą trapezówką. 
Jeżeli tego nie zrobisz teraz, to pewna jest w niedalekiej przyszłości rozbiórka kominów  :sad:  
To jest tylko dobra rada a zrobisz jak zechcesz.

----------


## robo2206

M.K. - pozwolę się z tobą nie zgodzić -totalna bzdura   :Wink2:

----------


## M K

> M.K. - pozwolę się z tobą nie zgodzić -totalna bzdura


Masz prawo nie zgadzać się ale dlaczego? Możesz mnie uświadomić?

----------


## robo2206

Pierwszy i podstawowy błąd tkwi w doborze cegły. Ludzie idąc i prosząc o cegłę klinkierową  myślą ,że ją dostaną  :smile:  W  80%  kupują cegłę licową , która może wyglądać tak samo a różni się parametrami i głównie chodzi tu o nasiąkliwość . Prawdziwe klinkiery są do 3 % nasiąkliwości (ostatnio przyjęto do 6%) są to parametry nasiąkliwości  kamieni . Powyżej 6% są to cegły licowe i ręcznie formowane , które przy spełnieniu kilku warunków też mogą być zastosowane na kominy i płoty ( w przypadku płotów istnieje ten sam problem). Komin powinien być pomurowany z pełnej cegły lub 5 -cio  szlicowej ( ponieważ perforacja jej nie przekracza 30% zaliczana jest do cegieł pełnych) i w przypadku takich kominów nie potrzeba dodatkowych zabezpieczeń ani wkładów .
O ile zdecydujemy się na cegły licowe musimy pamiętać , że  w kanałach dymnych muszą być wkłady ( będą przesiąkały sadze i tłuszcze na zewnątrz) i obowiązkowo trzeba komin hydrofobizować  w przeciwnym razie przy obfitych opadach wystąpią przesiąknięcia wody poniżej połaci dachu. Nie prawdą jest ,że cegła klinkierowa lub licowa zacznie pulstrować ( może się zdarzyć , jeżeli zawiera margiel , wtedy możemy spokojnie reklamować),  te cegły mają określone w parametrach ilość cykli zamarzania i rozmrażania przy zachowaniu swoich właściwości. Najlepszym produkowanym w Polsce klinkierem są cegły z cegielni w Potoce jest to produkt grupy C.R.H.  Cegły licowe przewyższają estetyką ( są równiejsze , gładsze) cegły klinkierowe dlatego głównie ludzie przy zakupie decydują się na nie.

----------


## Krzychos

Widzę, że kolega robo2206 ma doskonałą wiedzę w tym temacie.
Dlatego prosze o odpowiedż na poniższe pytania.

1. Jakim środkiem konktetnie hydrofobizować komin ?. Chodzi mi o nazwę. 
    Może znasz orientacyjną cenę i zużycie na m2 ?
2. Na jak długo taka impregnacja starcza i czy nie trzeba jej powtarzać co   parę  lat ?
3. Czy hydrofobizacja nie wpływa negatywnie na wyglą cegieł ? Czy nic się nie łuszczy, matowieje, odchodzi itp.

Dodatkowo chciałbym się zapytać o cegły "klinkierowe" ręcznie formowane, które mam na parapetch i cokole domu. Na cokole są to właściwie płytki wycięte z całych cegieł. Niektórzy z takich cegieł budują wszystkie ściany zewnętrzne domu.
Jak jest z ich trwałością, podatnością na wodę i mróz i czy ich również nie zaimpregnować ?

----------


## M K

> Pierwszy i podstawowy błąd tkwi w doborze cegły. Ludzie idąc i prosząc o cegłę klinkierową  myślą ,że ją dostaną  W  80%  kupują cegłę licową , która może wyglądać tak samo a różni się parametrami i głównie chodzi tu o nasiąkliwość . Prawdziwe klinkiery są do 3 % nasiąkliwości (ostatnio przyjęto do 6%) są to parametry nasiąkliwości  kamieni . Powyżej 6% są to cegły licowe i ręcznie formowane , które przy spełnieniu kilku warunków też mogą być zastosowane na kominy i płoty ( w przypadku płotów istnieje ten sam problem). Komin powinien być pomurowany z pełnej cegły lub 5 -cio  szlicowej ( ponieważ perforacja jej nie przekracza 30% zaliczana jest do cegieł pełnych) i w przypadku takich kominów nie potrzeba dodatkowych zabezpieczeń ani wkładów .
> O ile zdecydujemy się na cegły licowe musimy pamiętać , że  w kanałach dymnych muszą być wkłady ( będą przesiąkały sadze i tłuszcze na zewnątrz) i obowiązkowo trzeba komin hydrofobizować  w przeciwnym razie przy obfitych opadach wystąpią przesiąknięcia wody poniżej połaci dachu.


Należy jeszcze dodać, że fugi na kominie murowanym z cegły nie powinny być głębokie. Najlepiej jak fuga jest równo z cegłą, czyli położono tzw fugę pełną.
Nie będziemy wtedy mieli, problemów z przeciekami przy obróbce. Oraz nie będą odpadały lica z cegły.

Natomiast co wyboru cegły. 
Czy przeciętny człowiek nie mający zielonego pojęcia o budowaniu domu może rozróżnić cegłę klinkierową od licowej?
Czy dobrą cegłę klinkierową od tej z dodatkiem marglu? 
Nie rozróżni, będzie się tylko patrzył na wygląd zewnętrzny, kolor oraz cenę.
Polegamy wtedy na opinii sprzedawców oraz wykonawców i daj boże trafić na takiego co się zna i mówi prawdę.

----------


## robo2206

Krzychos -twoje pytania 1 i 2
http://forum.muratordom.pl/impregnat...ej,t170749.htm
ceny kształtują się różnie w zależności od firmy , wydajności też są różne i w tym przypadku zależy od cegły lub okładziny. Dla cegieł r. formowanych producenci podają zużycie ok. 0.5 l/m2 ( ja taką dawkę stosuję na pow. poziomych – parapety, rolki na płotach), dla okładziny pociętej na 2cm. - 150 do 200 ml/m2 , dla pow.  pionowych ( elewacje murowane z cegieł ) średnio 300 ml/m2 ( pod okapami i ściany południowe troszkę mniej a ściany zachodnie i przyziemia więcej)

3 pytanie Jeżeli chodzi o impregnaty siloksanowe to nic przykrego się nie wydarzy .  W przypadku wyboru f-my Remmers jest to produkt o nazwie Funcosil SLN ( neutralny , a po całkowitym odparowaniu wody nieco rozjaśnia cegłę ) oraz  Funcosil AS – ten z kolei wyciąga kolor.
Każdą elewację , którą wykonuję z cegieł r. formowanych obowiązkowo hydrofobizuję , ponieważ są to cegiełki o wysokiej nasiąkliwości te przy ziemi w bardzo szybkim tempie zassają  bród - bardzo ciężki do usunięcia . Zaś na ścianach a zwłaszcza północnej porośnie glonami . Myślę , że troszeczkę przybliżyłem Wam naturę pięknych cegiełek r. formowanych.  :Wink2:

----------


## robo2206

Witaj – MK
Pytasz dlaczego ,  myślę , że po części już wyjaśniłem (mam na myśli charakterystykę cegiełek i w zależności od nasiąkliwości dalsze z nimi postępowanie). A po drugie ludzie dzielą się na estetów i tych wygodnych . I  na pewno miło jest zawiesić oko na ładnie wymurowanym z pięknej cegiełki kominie .  :Wink2:

----------


## M K

Dodam jeszcze, że dalej uważam za czary ratowanie impregnatami komina który przecieka  lub się zaczyna rozsypywać. Uda się lub nie uda. Zresztą co dadzą impregnaty zastosowane na wilgotny komin?
Trzeba poprawić obróbkę i zastosować takie zabezpieczenie, które załatwi sprawę raz na zawsze np. blacha, tynk itp.
A to, że komin już nie będzie taki ładny. Trudno ale przynajmniej nie będzie przeciekał a w dalszej ale nie odległej perspektywie, nie rozsypie się na kawałki. 
Impregnaty można stosować, do nowego i porządnie wykonanego komina z dobrej pełnej cegły.

----------


## CityMatic

> Trudno ale przynajmniej nie będzie przeciekał a w dalszej ale nie odległej perspektywie, nie rozsypie się na kawałki. 
> Impregnaty można stosować, do nowego i porządnie wykonanego komina z dobrej pełnej cegły.


Wytłumaczcie mi do czego jest więc taki klinkier
Wydawało mi się że do np. słupek ogrodzenia...a czym ono różni się od komina?
Kształt podobny, budowa również, sposób wykonania...dodatkowo gorsze warunki atmosferyczne przymrozki jesienią i wiosną, a cegła- no cóż dziurawka stoi sobie od 10 lat w części   w części od 3 i ma mokro i mróz i jakoś nic sie nie dzieje? CZARY?
Coś mi się wydaje że problem leży całkiem gdzie indziej  :Confused:

----------


## robo2206

Widzisz bo z klinkierem jest podobnie jak z samochodem  :big tongue:  
Powiesz , kupiłem sobie samochód - no i fajnie . Ale ten samochód może być Trabantem lub Mercedesem  :Lol:   I np. cegła perforowana od tego" Mercedesa" będzie lepsza od cegły pełnej od tego "Trabanta" . A cena produktu nie zawsze idzie w parze z jakością.

----------


## loco

> Napisał M K
> 
> Trudno ale przynajmniej nie będzie przeciekał a w dalszej ale nie odległej perspektywie, nie rozsypie się na kawałki. 
> Impregnaty można stosować, do nowego i porządnie wykonanego komina z dobrej pełnej cegły.
> 
> 
> Wytłumaczcie mi do czego jest więc taki klinkier
> Wydawało mi się że do np. słupek ogrodzenia...a czym ono różni się od komina?
> Kształt podobny, budowa również, sposób wykonania...dodatkowo gorsze warunki atmosferyczne przymrozki jesienią i wiosną, a cegła- no cóż dziurawka stoi sobie od 10 lat w części   w części od 3 i ma mokro i mróz i jakoś nic sie nie dzieje? CZARY?
> Coś mi się wydaje że problem leży całkiem gdzie indziej


słupek jak zmarznie to mu zimno i tak stoi przez całą zimę, a komin jak dupek raz go grzeją raz nie a zimą takie nagłe zmiany teperatur to nic dobrego

----------


## CityMatic

> słupek jak zmarznie to mu zimno i tak stoi przez całą zimę, a komin jak dupek raz go grzeją raz nie a zimą takie nagłe zmiany teperatur to nic dobrego


Słonko zimą też rozgrzeje słupek(ciemny klinkier) i stopi na nim cokolwiek tam będzie  :Roll:  
A na kominie nieraz śnieg sobie leży i leży-wcale nie topnieje wewnątrz wkład ceramiczny ocieplony wełną na nim "strażak" spaliny lecą w świat....
Komin wentylacyjny również z klinkieru dziurawki słonko go ogrzewa tak jak słupek a powietrze które nim wypływa tylko go "smyra" temperaturą ni jak się ma do siły rozmrożenia komina.
Wszak na domu tylko jeden jest spalinowy(może dwa)a kominów kilka.

*Pytanie nadal aktualne*

----------


## M K

Między kominem a słupkiem jest taka różnica, że komin jest wysoko. Zwykle w miejscu mało dostępnym a słupek jest na max 1,5m wysokości.
Komin to nie tylko kanały dymowe, są również wentylacyjne. Nie uwierzycie ile takim kanałem wentylacyjnym przepływa pary wodnej, oparów tłuszczu i innych zapachów. 
I jeżeli cegła lub inny materiał z którego wykonano komin jest nasiąkliwy. To kłopoty mamy zapewnione.
Powyższe wnioski, opieram na własnych doświadczeniach.

----------


## MAGZIEM

U mnie też ciekł komin. Jak się okazało dlatego, że był wymurowany z cegły dziurawki.

----------


## arturromarr

nie wiem czemu tak kombinujecie.
Pewnie, że klinkier o małej nasiąkliwości załatwi sprawę, ale autor nie pyta z czego zbudować od nowa komin bo właśnie go rozbiera, tylko jak ratować istniejący.

Ja ze swojego doświadczenia mogę powiedzieć (a w tym roku sporo już padało więc przetestowane), że ma komin klinkierowy z najtańszej cegły dziurawki, wkład żaroodporny, zwykła zaprawa + !!! pełne spoiny uzupełnione potem zaprawą do klinkieru i porządna czapa betonowa z uszlachetniaczami  na kominie  !!!.
Zaręczam zero problemu z kominem więc polecam autorowi wypełnić spoiny i wykonać wodoszczelną czapę.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał loco
> 
> słupek jak zmarznie to mu zimno i tak stoi przez całą zimę, a komin jak dupek raz go grzeją raz nie a zimą takie nagłe zmiany teperatur to nic dobrego
> 
> 
> Słonko zimą też rozgrzeje słupek(ciemny klinkier) i stopi na nim cokolwiek tam będzie  
> A na kominie nieraz śnieg sobie leży i leży-wcale nie topnieje wewnątrz wkład ceramiczny ocieplony wełną na nim "strażak" spaliny lecą w świat....
> Komin wentylacyjny również z klinkieru dziurawki słonko go ogrzewa tak jak słupek a powietrze które nim wypływa tylko go "smyra" temperaturą ni jak się ma do siły rozmrożenia komina.
> Wszak na domu tylko jeden jest spalinowy(może dwa)a kominów kilka.
> ...



Bo jak słupek nasiąknie to nie wylezie wilgoć na ścianie w pokoju.

----------


## CityMatic

> Bo jak słupek nasiąknie to nie wylezie wilgoć na ścianie w pokoju.


O coś konkretnego, fakt nie widać  :Roll:  ale słupek się nie niszczy-a tu piszą, że go rozsadzi....a to nie prawda.
Dodatkowo dzisiaj patrzyłem do środka słupka-jest tam skrzynka z domofonem akurat na wysokości poziomu gruntu i od góry puszka ma otwory i peszle z przewodami -jest sucho  :cool: a pada już od 2 tygodni słupek z zewnątrz jest cały czas mokry.
Materiał klinkier jest chyba jednak bardzo odporny na zawilgocenie i działanie niszczącej siły mrozu(ma już parę lat)
Mam nadzieję ze u innych z słupkami jest podobnie
Czytałem już wiele o tych kominach i chyba faktycznie lepiej jest mieć go z pełnej cegły jednak nie mogę pozbawić się myśli ze jeśli jest zrobiony starannie jest szczelny i tez z dziurawki.
Może wypowiedzą się Ci co takie kominy mają i nic się z nimi nie dzieje?

----------


## Jola z Melisy

U nas tez ciekły niemiłosiernie. Niestety też mamy kominy  z dziurawki. Ktoś na forum poradził nam sarsil klinkier. http://www.silikonypolskie.pl/?opt=a...ent&item_id=17 Rewelacja. Po zaimpregnowaniu (mąż wlazł na kominy i zaimpregnował ) opukać, mamy spokój.

----------


## CityMatic

Czyli mamy polecany i sprawdzony produkt  :smile:  


i nie jest zbyt drogi 1l-30,-

----------


## Dewasto

Dziękuję za wszystkie podopwiedzi. Czekam az przestanie padać w krakowie i hyc na dach. Sprobuję najpierw "sarsilu" plus uzupełnienie fug ,jesli to nie pomoże  trudno zatynkujemy   :Mad:  .

Pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz DZIĘKUJĘ
Szkoda że  dopiero na tym etapie się z Wami skonsultowałem.  :oops:

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> Bo jak słupek nasiąknie to nie wylezie wilgoć na ścianie w pokoju.
> 
> 
> O coś konkretnego, fakt nie widać  ale słupek się nie niszczy-a tu piszą, że go rozsadzi....a to nie prawda.
> Dodatkowo dzisiaj patrzyłem do środka słupka-jest tam skrzynka z domofonem akurat na wysokości poziomu gruntu i od góry puszka ma otwory i peszle z przewodami -jest sucho a pada już od 2 tygodni słupek z zewnątrz jest cały czas mokry.
> *Materiał klinkier jest chyba jednak bardzo odporny na zawilgocenie i działanie niszczącej siły mrozu(ma już parę lat)*
> Mam nadzieję ze u innych z słupkami jest podobnie
> ...



Bo problemem nie są cegły klinkierowe (poza ewidentnymi wadami cegielni), a fugi. Kratówka znacznie ułatwia ujawnienie wad przy braku perfekcyjnego wykonania.

----------


## M K

> U nas tez ciekły niemiłosiernie. Niestety też mamy kominy  z dziurawki. Ktoś na forum poradził nam sarsil klinkier. http://www.silikonypolskie.pl/?opt=a...ent&item_id=17 Rewelacja. Po zaimpregnowaniu (mąż wlazł na kominy i zaimpregnował ) opukać, mamy spokój.


Czyli czary pomogły  :smile:

----------


## M K

> Dziękuję za wszystkie podopwiedzi. Czekam az przestanie padać w krakowie i hyc na dach. Sprobuję najpierw "sarsilu" plus uzupełnienie fug ,jesli to nie pomoże  trudno zatynkujemy   .
> 
> Pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz DZIĘKUJĘ
> Szkoda że  dopiero na tym etapie się z Wami skonsultowałem.


Sprawdź jeszcze dokładnie, obróbki wokół komina. Jakiekolwiek pęknięcia silikonu, między blachą a kominem uzupełnij nową warstwą silikonu. Najlepiej do tego nadaje się o tej porze roku, silikon specjalistyczny dekarski firmy Soudal. 
Klei nawet na mokro. No i trzeba uzupełnić fugi.
Życzę ładnej pogody oraz powodzenia   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jola z Melisy

> Napisał Jola z Melisy
> 
> U nas tez ciekły niemiłosiernie. Niestety też mamy kominy  z dziurawki. Ktoś na forum poradził nam sarsil klinkier. http://www.silikonypolskie.pl/?opt=a...ent&item_id=17 Rewelacja. Po zaimpregnowaniu (mąż wlazł na kominy i zaimpregnował ) opukać, mamy spokój.
> 
> 
> Czyli czary pomogły


Pomogły, pomogły. Choć słyszałam, że tę czynność trzeba będzie powtarzać co dwa lata mniej więcej . Niestety mamy bardzo wysokie kominy  :Confused:  Niemniej teraz już bym nie zastosowała dziurawki na kominy. A ostrzegali mnie  :Roll:

----------


## M K

> Napisał M K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Jola z Melisy
> 
> ...


Uczymy się na własnych błędach  :smile:  
Masz rację impregnowanie trzeba będzie powtarzać. Niestety te cudowne i drogie środki nie zabezpieczają raz na zawsze. 
Aby zlikwidować raz na zawsze przyczynę przecieków, należałoby część komina zbudowaną z cegły dziurawki rozebrać i odbudować z pełnej ale i dobrej cegły  :big grin:  
Ale sam wiem po sobie, że najpierw się próbuje czarów, zamawiania uroków, stosuje viagrę..  :big grin:  na kominy. Potem przychodzi czas na odważniejszą decyzję.

----------


## labas1

A mnie się widzi że wystarczy dobry murarz który zna się na robocie.
Kominy też można wykonać z kratówki(byle nie dymne) ,odpowiednia czapka, dobrze zaspoinować i nie potrzeba żadnej chemii do impregnacji komina.
Tą Waszą chemię szlag trafi za parę lat, a komin powinien stać bez ingerencji dziesiątki lat.
Mam wykonane ogrodzenie z cegły klinkierowej kratówki, stoi 13 lat i wygląda jak nowe i nie używałem żadnej chemii, bo i po co.

----------


## Jola z Melisy

Też nie wierzyłam że to wina cegły. Niemniej sprawdzilismy wszystko. Wymurowane ok, murarz sprawdzony,  pełna spoina, czapa itp. Wzywałam nawet dekarza, żeby poprawiała obróbki. Na nic się to nie zdało. Doraźnie pomogła impregnacja. A komin rozbiorę, ale dopiero jak w Totka wygram.  :Roll:

----------


## trumann

witam
z moim kominem jest dokładnie tak samo!
cholera mnie już bierze
wymieniłem opierzenia bo były i tak źle zrobione
nie pomogło 
komin nasiąka, na strychu widać jak leci woda podczas długotrwałych deszczy 
oczywiście woda idzie do dołu i moczy wełnę i nidę na suficie poddasza użytkowego
komin mam wykonany z dziurawki klinkierowej czy tam licowej, mam wykonaną czapę

po wymianie opierzenia zaczęło lecieć chyba nawet mocniej 
dekarz wszedł na komin i powiedział, że fugi są jakieś dziwne, w 
jednych miejscach wykruszone, są nie pełne itp.
zaproponował, że wypełni mi największe ubytki uszczelniaczem dekarskim
wykonał to solidnie z jednej strony i już z niej nie leci i jest ok.
z pozostałych stron nadal leci - powiedział, że w taki razie przeleci wszystkie spoiny tym uszczelniaczem,
nie wiem czy to dobry pomysł - jak myślicie?
wszak tam gdzie to zrobił przestało lecieć- ale można tak zrobić doraźnie, a nie systemowo

czy raczej wziąć i uzupełnić i naprawić fugi

ktoś mi powiedział, że można byłoby obudować kominy płytką elewacyjną, zafugować, zaimpregnować i będzie ok. czy to dobre rozwiązanie

pomóżcie, bo nie mam zamiaru rozbierać tych cholernych kominów

----------


## M K

> witam
> z moim kominem jest dokładnie tak samo!
> cholera mnie już bierze
> wymieniłem opierzenia bo były i tak źle zrobione
> nie pomogło 
> komin nasiąka, na strychu widać jak leci woda podczas długotrwałych deszczy 
> oczywiście woda idzie do dołu i moczy wełnę i nidę na suficie poddasza użytkowego
> komin mam wykonany z dziurawki klinkierowej czy tam licowej, mam wykonaną czapę
> 
> ...


Spoiny można wypełnić, uszczelniaczem. Trzeba tylko solidnie i dokładnie to wykonać. Ale z góry uprzedzam, że jest to sposób doraźny. Pomoże na rok, góra trzy lata. Również stosowałem uszczelniacz dekarski na pęknięte fugi.  I jak rozbierałem w tym roku komin to cegła trzymała sie drugiej tylko na ten uszczelniacz. Zaprawa użyta do murowania oraz fugi były strasznie popękanie, część się wykruszyła. 
Sam przecież piszesz, że blacharz powiedział, że fugi są dziwne jakby wykruszone, niepełne.... 
Podejrzewam, że część fug na twoim kominie popękało. Przez pękniętą fugę przechodzi woda z opadów. Dostaje sie pod obróbkę i dalej do ocieplenia a nawet przesiąka do środka komina. 
Jeżeli cegła na kominie nie rozpada się, to pomoże tylko usunięcie spękanych fug i ponowne ich wypełnienie dobrą fugą. Potem otynkować tynkiem mineralnym i pomalować lub wykończyć blachą trapezową.
Jeżeli tego nie zrobisz szybko no to rozbiórka  :Evil:

----------


## rafaell68

Niestety i mnie dopadł problem cieknących kominów.
Mam dwa kominy wymurowane 2 miesiące temu !! !! !! NOWE WRĘCZ a mimo wszystko woda dostała się na poddasze. Jest to dla mnie zjawisko NIEPOJĘTE. 
Mam dziurawkę WIENERBERGER MATRIX (I gat.)
oraz do fugowania użyto zaprawy KREISEL FUGA 701 (WODO I MROZO ODPORNA) 
I co tutaj może "pić wodę"? 
Naturalnie na górze ostatnia warstwa zaklejona oraz opierzenie z blachy kwasoodpornej!
Nowe kominy, które myślałem, że będą służyły długie lata stanowią problem przy pierwszym deszczowym tygodniu.
O co tutaj chodzi?

----------


## czp01

Też mam ten sam problem po ostatnich deszczach, z tym, że mam kominy znacznie wyższe - jeden systemowy a drugi murowany z cegły ale oba obłożone płytką klinkierową i też przeciekają od strony szczytu dachu i od strony zaciągania deszczem.

Kominy mam zakończone samymi czapami betonowymi nieobrobionymi - to też może być przyczyna przeciekania.  W pierwszej kolejności szukam dobrego dekarza aby mi zrobił porządna obróbkę na te czapy kominowe. Dalej muszę czymś zaimpregnować te kominy i zasłonić kratkami wentylacyjnymi boczne otwory wylotowe wentylacji bo tą drogą jak deszczem zacina woda może też przesiąkać.

Ma ktoś namiary na dobrego dekarza w okolicy Rybnika ?  lub innego czarodzieja do kominów ?  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## czp01

> Też mam ten sam problem po ostatnich deszczach, z tym, że mam kominy znacznie wyższe - jeden systemowy a drugi murowany z cegły ale oba obłożone płytką klinkierową i też przeciekają od strony szczytu dachu i od strony zaciągania deszczem.


Zrobiłem tak :

1. na kominy poszedł klej i siatka i styropian i siatka i  klej i położyłem tynk zewnętrzny silikonowy w kolorze pod dach,

2. na czapki kominów dekarz dorobił mi blaszaną  obróbkę z wystający z boku kapinoskami aby z góry nie przemakało,


Aha ta siatka klej itd.. poszło normalnie na te płytki klinkierowe, które były na kominie.  :smile:  Na razie nic nie cieknie i święty spokój i nigdy więcej płytek klinkierowych na kominy  :smile:

----------


## Damyan

Witam,

Żeby nie zaśmiecać forum i nie zakładać nowego tematu postanowiłem podpiąć się pod pytanie kolegi. 

Właściwie mam podobny problem dwa kominy wymurowane z pełnej cegły klinkierowej. Użyta porządna zaprawa do klinkieru oraz dobrej jakości fuga. Dach wraz z opierzeniem wykonane przez firmę z dużym doświadczeniem, polecaną na rynku, zajmującą się tylko i wyłącznie pracami dekarskimi. Niby wszystko powinno być pięknie, ale po niecałym miesiącu od skończenia dachu przy intensywnym deszczu na kominach pojawiła się woda. Wygląda na to, że przecieka opierzenie. Zaskoczyło mnie to bo jak na moje oko wszystko wygląda poprawnie. Zostało wykonane wcięcie w kominie następnie wszystko zaklejone silikonem dekarskim.

Wykonawca dachu jak to rasowy budowlaniec stwierdził żeby się nie przejmować, że wszystko jest wykonane dobrze, i że przy nowych dachach to się  po prostu zdarza. Następnie wytłumaczył mi, że oni specjalnie na początku nie ładują silikonu dekarskiego za dużo i wystarczy uzupełnić ten silikon i wszystko będzie pięknie.

Co myślicie o tym tłumaczeniu? No i wiem, że ciężko się bawić we wróżkę - szczególnie nie widząc jak zostało wykonane opierzenie - ale nie myślicie, że dodając tylko silikon mogę mieć ten sam problem za rok bądź dwa? Z góry dzięki za pomoc!

Pozdrawiam

----------


## czp01

Moi fachowcy tłumaczyli się podobnie  :smile:  teraz po w/w remoncie nadal mam ok :smile: 

Jak jest komin nowy i dobrze zrobiony to nie ma prawa nic cieknąć i tyle !

----------


## wrc23

> Wciskali mi klinkier dziurawkę ... zrobiłam z cegły pełnej,styropian,siatka,klej,dekortynk,i czapeczka z takiej samej blachy jak dach.Podobaja mi się bardzo!


Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć co to są za kratki bo szukam od dłuższego czasu takich.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć co to są za kratki bo szukam od dłuższego czasu takich.



Zwykłe plastykowe kratki...

----------


## Cegłamaster

Generalnie kominów nie robi się z dziurawki tylko z cegły pełnej klinkierowej.

Z dziurawki robi się komin wyłącznie na własną odpowiedzialność.
Proszę spróbować zapytać wykonawcę, który proponuje nam zrobienie komina z dziurawki o to, czy da nam na piśmie gwarancję na taki komin. Najczęściej będzie się próbował wykręcić lub powie, że zawsze robi z dziurawki i jest ok. Zgadzam się - jest ok. do momentu zejścia wykonawcy z budowy, bo jak znam życie więcej się na tej budowie już nie pojawi.
-------------------------------------
Co roku zjawia się u mnie kilku klientów z prośbą o pomoc z cieknącym kominem.
Jeśli nie przeciekają same obróbki dekarskie to należy wykonać wszystkie 3 rzeczy:

1. Jeśli fugi były wgłębione do środka cegły to należy je zafugować równo z cegłą.

2. Trzeba zabezpieczyć czubek komina albo wylewką, albo dobrze wykonaną obróbką z blachy + daszki na otwory wylotowe.

3. Całość po wyschnięciu fugi trzeba zaimpregnować (jeśli na czubku była wylewka - to ją też) impregnatem hydrofobowym.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> Generalnie kominów nie robi się z dziurawki tylko z cegły pełnej klinkierowej.
> 
> Z dziurawki robi się komin wyłącznie na własną odpowiedzialność.
> Proszę spróbować zapytać wykonawcę, który proponuje nam zrobienie komina z dziurawki o to, czy da nam na piśmie gwarancję na taki komin. Najczęściej będzie się próbował wykręcić lub powie, że zawsze robi z dziurawki i jest ok. Zgadzam się - jest ok. do momentu zejścia wykonawcy z budowy, bo jak znam życie więcej się na tej budowie już nie pojawi.
> -------------------------------------
> Co roku zjawia się u mnie kilku klientów z prośbą o pomoc z cieknącym kominem.
> Jeśli nie przeciekają same obróbki dekarskie to należy wykonać wszystkie 3 rzeczy:
> 
> 1. Jeśli fugi były wgłębione do środka cegły to należy je zafugować równo z cegłą.
> ...


Takie mamy czasy, takich "fachmanów". Gdyby to chodziło wyłącznie o:  "Zenek z śwagrem wszystko sami potrafią", nie byłoby problemu. Niestety  takie "rzemiosło" uprawiają firmy, które uchodzą za  profesjonalne....Oprócz kominów z dziurawki, mamy ostatnio wysyp kominów  z OSB!  :big grin:  http://blog.kominki-batura.pl/nowa-moda/

----------


## szopenhauer

Na kominy to nie dziurawka, tylko cegły szczelinowe. Współczynnik drążeń cegły na kominy musi być nie większy niż bodaj 10%. Inaczej musi przeciekać...  :big tongue:  U mnie był to materiał Terca Fraza. Ładna, niedroga cegła, produkowana w Polsce (Toruń).

----------


## Cegłamaster

> Na kominy to nie dziurawka, tylko cegły szczelinowe. Współczynnik drążeń cegły na kominy musi być nie większy niż bodaj 10%. Inaczej musi przeciekać...  U mnie był to materiał Terca Fraza. Ładna, niedroga cegła, produkowana w Polsce (Toruń).


Dokładnie. Różnica polega na grubości cegły od lica do otworów w cegle. Im grubsza tym lepiej chroni przed przeciekaniem.
Szczelinowa lepiej chroni niż dziurawka co widać na zdjęciu.
Oczywiście pełna jest najlepsza, bo w ogóle nie ma otworów, ale jest za to najdroższa.

----------

